# Kinder MTB 8 Jahre - Markenempfehlung in Mangelzeiten



## staubtransport (15. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern,

würde mich über eine Einschätzung und Eure Erfahrungen zu folgenden Überlegungen bzw. Kindermodellen freuen.

ich suche für:
8-jährige Tochter (133cm, IBL knapp 60 cm); später Weitergabe an jüngere Tochter geplant

ein:
leichtes, wertiges und sinnvoll ausgestattetes MTB für Wald- und Feldwege im Mittelgebirge (keine Sprünge oder STs, sondern Landschaftstouren, durchaus auch schlechtere, schlammige Wege); 9-11 Gänge - kein Gripshift, hydr. Scheibenbremsen, Frontfederung mit max. 100 mm Travel, sinnvolle Kurbellänge und Q-Faktor, Größe 24 oder 26 Zoll

Option 1: selbst zusammenstellen - nach intensiver Recherche: wenige Optionen, kaum gute und schöne Rahmen verfügbar oder aufwendiger Umbau mit Kompromissen z. B. eines Cube 240/260er Grundträgers; Gesamtsumme der Einzelteile nicht weit weg von einem Neukauf + ich habe wenig zusätzliche freie Zeit für Recherche und Zusammenbau; Gebrauchtmarkt in unserer Region (Mitteldeutschland) voll mit Cube-Rädern, kaum etwas Wertigeres im Umkreis von 150 km; dadurch keine Testmöglichkeit oder guter Kauf auf Gebrauchtmarkt

Option 2: Neukauf; Preise grundsätzlich gestiegen, Mindestsumme ca. 1.000 € bis 1.500 €; folgende Modelle kommen zur Zeit in Frage:

Engere Auswahl (vorläufig):
*1.200 € Gruppe:*
Orbea Laufey 24 H10 (1.199 €, lieferbar und beim Händler verfügbar) - 24Zoll!
KUbikes 26 Trail (je nach Konfig. ca. 1.300 €, lieferbar, ergänzt) + 26Zoll!
Whyte 405 (1.199 €, im Mai lieferbar, schönes aktuelles Design) + 26Zoll!
Islabikes Creig 24 (ca 1.200 €, evtl. ab Juni lieferbar, schreckliches aktuelles Farbdesign -IMHO)

*1.500 € Gruppe:*
Naloo Hill Bill Pro MK2 26 Pro (1.499 €, Spec und Geometrie gefallen mir gut, leider nur in türkis-blau, nicht unbedingt Mädchenfarbe)
NIZE One 24 (1.276€ -1.547 €; preislich am Limit, Enduro-lastig, Geometrie nur bis 140 cm...)
Pyro Twentyfour Air (1.499 €, vorr. lieferbar)
Early Rider Hellion 24 (1.545 €, lieferbar)

*1.700+ € Gruppe:*
Cube Elite C:62 SL Rookie (1.699 €, Specs, Geom gut, aber bereits sehr teuer)
Ben-E-Bike Twentyfour (2.150 €, lieferbar; E-Bike brauchen wir eigentlich nicht, die kurzen Touren sind schaffbar, lange Touren würde ich nicht mit ihr fahren)

*Außerdem ~ 1.000 €:

Frog 62  (855 €, sehr gutes P/L, evtl. lieferbar)*
KUbikes 24S MTB Disc (749 €, P/L top, aber bereits relativ klein, bzw. kürzere Nutzungsdauer)
Kania Bikes Twentysix Small (1.099, lieferbar, bereits 26er, aber keine Gabel und etwas dünn für MTB)
BMC Twostroke AL 24 (760 €, Federgabel fehlt)
X-Coady 24 Disc (590 €, insgesamt mittelmäßige Komponenten)
Merida MATTS J 24 (500 €, sehr guter Preis!, Komponenten eher mittelmäßig?))

MWORX ( Infos fehlen....)

*Nicht lieferbar:*
Vpace Max26 (1.499, erst ab Oktober 22 wieder lieferbar, wäre Mitfavorit)
Woom Off Air 6 (999 €, unklar wann lieferbar)

Puuh, jetzt habe ich auch für mich mal die Marktübersicht zusammengetragen. Kinderfahrradfinder kenne ich, die ganz teuren Marken (Commencal, Federleicht, usw) kommen nicht in Frage.

Würde mich über Anmerkungen, Hinweise, Erfahrungen sehr freuen!

Viele Dank,

Staubtransport


----------



## Binem (15. April 2022)

Mir fehlt noch das Kubike. Ich denke das Trail.
Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Intension nicht ganz, du möchtest ein leicht geländegängiges Rad, stellst aber hier die professionellen Rennmaschinen als Wunsch auf Platz 1.

Was genau ist der Grund dafür? Und muss es unbedingt eine Federgabel sein? Für Wanderwege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubtransport (15. April 2022)

Vielen Dank, das Kubike 26 Trail habe ich als interessante Option ergänzt.

Die Intention: Wir sind schon sehr sportlich unterwegs und das Rad soll durchaus als ernstes Trainingsgerät für das Aufbautraining im Sommer dienen (Hauptsportart: Wintersport). Im Sinne eines schnellen Hardtails, aber mit Frontfederung für unsere Waldwege (ich schätze dies an meinen Rädern auch sehr). Das dies professionelle Rennmaschinen (Vpace, Orbea, Whyte, Pyro, Naloo) sind, die als Favoriten benannt wurden, war mir so nicht bewußt und hat sich auch bisher nicht in den anderen Forenbeiträgen so gelesen...


----------



## Binem (15. April 2022)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Das dies professionelle Rennmaschinen (Vpace, Orbea, Whyte, Pyro, Naloo) sind, die als Favoriten benannt wurden, war mir so nicht bewußt und hat sich auch bisher nicht in den anderen Forenbeiträgen so gelesen...


Naja das Vpace auf alle Fälle, die anderen in sind ja auch die gehobene Preisklasse.

Danke für die Erweiterung deiner geplanten Touren,  das klang deutlich anders im Eingangspost.
 Ein mworx könnte auch noch etwas für euch sein.


----------



## cappulino (15. April 2022)

Kaniabikes 26 small Kania Kubikes oder Frog, leicht und tauglich Grüße aus J


----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2022)

+1 für das Mworx! Mit 24“ und 26“ fahrbar. Ist momentan einfach die sinnvollste Alternative und sollte bei Gebrauchtteile Verwendung auch deutlich unter dem Vpace bleiben. Ach ja, verfügbar ist es auch 😉
Das Nize One kannst du auch noch in die Liste aufnehmen.


----------



## dasweezel (15. April 2022)

Für den angegebenen Einsatzzweck ist mMn auch das Kubikes MTB Disc vollkommend ausreichend, jedoch deutlich günstiger.
Wir haben das 24s seit 2020 im Einsatz. Anfangs mit GripShift. Wurde schnell auf 10-Fach (11-42) umgerüstet. Zusätzlich wurde eine RST 1ST Air verbaut. Trails sind damit kein Problem.
Ob die Federgabel im 26" was taugt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ist beim MTB Disc Serie und müsste beim Trail zusätzlich bezahlt werden.
Größe wird passen denke ich. Unsere Kinder waren auch immer etwas kleiner als von Kubikes angegeben.


----------



## staubtransport (16. April 2022)

Danke für die Hinweise.

1. MWORX finde ich interessant, aber die Informationen dazu sind spärlich (Preis?) und ich muß alles selber zusammenstellen (oder?) und bauen (habe leider wenige zusätzliche Freizeit)

2. Kania, Kubikes MTB Disc und Nize One nehme ich mal in die Liste mit auf. Interessant klingt auch noch MATTS J 24.

3.  Schwierige Entscheidung, insbesondere bei den heutigen Preisen...! Geometrie sollte stimmen und lange funktionieren bei 133 cm und 60 cm IBL, Weitergabe an Geschwister , langlebige Komponenten.

4. Wo würdet Ihr das beste P/L Verhältnis sehen?


----------



## dasweezel (16. April 2022)

Für mich wäre aktuell die Lieferzeit das ausschlaggebende Argument.
Bei Selbstaufbau natürlich auch die Größe der Restekiste...

Ein Vorteil der meisten genannten Bikes: Du bekommst sie auch nach Nutzung der jüngeren Tochter noch zu einem guten Kurs verkauft. Dann schmerzt der teure Einkauf etwas weniger.


----------



## Binem (16. April 2022)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Geometrie sollte stimmen und lange funktionieren bei 133 cm und 60 cm IBL,


Ja, aber das ist der Wunsch nach der Wollmichsau. Verständlich bei 1000€. Funktioniert aber nur bedingt, denn wenn es mit 133cm super passt , geht es nicht lange. Gerade Mädels wachsen gerade zwischen  8-10 enorm schnell.
Entweder du kaufst leicht zu groß dann passt es länger , oder mit optimal passender Geometrie, dann kann es je nach Wachstum schnell zu klein sein.


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2022)

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind auch im hochpreisigen Segment die Ausstattungen der Bikes eher dürftig. Ums selberschrauben kommt man also in der Regel nicht drumrum. 
Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist momentan leergefegt, gute und hochpreisige Bikes gehen fast für den Neupreis nach ein bis zwei Nutzungsperioden wieder weg. Von daher haben die teuren und renommierten Bikes klar das bessere PLV. 

Also, entweder ein Mworx selberaufbauen und in der Preisklasse um 1200€ landen oder Glück haben und ein Vpace neu kaufen können…und bei 1500-1700€ landen

btw: Infos über Mworx kannst du leicht beschaffen. Es gibt einen umfangreichen Thread und der User @LemonLipstick beantwortet dir jede Frage 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> @alles-fahrer
> Rahmen in RAL Classic Farben kostet 269Euro. Sonderfarben kosten 289Euro. Lagernd sind folgende Farben:
> 
> RAL5015 Hellblau
> ...



mal aus dem Nachbar-Thread zitiert….😉


----------



## Bremmel (21. April 2022)

Vor genau einem Jahr stand ich vor der selben Thematik … Tochter 8 Jahre , 133cm . Kaufen oder selber aufbauen ? Habe mich für den Custom-Aufbau entschieden . Letzten Sommer hat es perfekt gepasst ( 135cm ) . Aber bereits jetzt im Frühjahr ( 141cm ) ist die Rahmengröße nicht mehr optimal . Fazit : Wie bereits erwähnt , für die schnell wachsenden Mädels in dieser Altersgruppe benötigst du jährlich ein optimales Rad. 
Hinweis in eigener Sache 😉:  Nach den Sommerferien wäre ein perfekt passendes Radl abzugeben !  Details siehe Galerie , von Juli 2021. Gruß Bremmel


----------



## Albschrat (22. April 2022)

Mworx beschde


----------



## staubtransport (22. April 2022)

Bremmel schrieb:


> Vor genau einem Jahr stand ich vor der selben Thematik … Tochter 8 Jahre , 133cm . Kaufen oder selber aufbauen ? Habe mich für den Custom-Aufbau entschieden . Letzten Sommer hat es perfekt gepasst ( 135cm ) . Aber bereits jetzt im Frühjahr ( 141cm ) ist die Rahmengröße nicht mehr optimal . Fazit : Wie bereits erwähnt , für die schnell wachsenden Mädels in dieser Altersgruppe benötigst du jährlich ein optimales Rad.
> Hinweis in eigener Sache 😉:  Nach den Sommerferien wäre ein perfekt passendes Radl abzugeben !  Details siehe Galerie , von Juli 2021. Gruß Bremmel


Sehr gelungenes Rad - super! Ich befürchte Ende des Sommers ist es fast schon zu klein und ich schaue gerade eher nach einem 26er Aufbau (das Cannon ist ein 24er oder?).

Wieviel Zeit und Teilekosten hast Du damals ungefähr benötigt?


----------



## Bremmel (23. April 2022)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Sehr gelungenes Rad - super! Ich befürchte Ende des Sommers ist es fast schon zu klein und ich schaue gerade eher nach einem 26er Aufbau (das Cannon ist ein 24er oder?).
> 
> Wieviel Zeit und Teilekosten hast Du damals ungefähr benötigt?


Vielen Dank, Ja ist ein Cannondale Trail 24 🤩
Meine Empfehlung wäre dann das Vpace Max 26! Bestes Konzept bei der Rahmengeometrie, perfekt abgestimmte Federgabel ( selten in dieser Altersgruppe) , leichter LRS und hochwertige Komponenten.Das wohl entscheidendes Argument, falls du die 1500,- Investition rechtfertigen müsstest, es hat den geringsten Wertverlust!!!

Das Cannondale war ein klassisches Winterprojekt und ist komplett in Eigenregie mit Neuteilen entstanden ( Lackierung , LRS, Komponenten ) lm Herbst ging die Planung los,die abendliche Recherche wurde fast zum täglichen Ritual. Im Frühjahr war dann alles komplett! Der eintägige Zusammenbau (Siehe Bild) war ein Hochgenuss und die Reaktion meiner Tochter bei der Übergabe  einfach überwältigend .

Bedenkt man die Zeit und die Kosten für teure Neuteile und Lackierung lohnt sich so ein Projekt kostentechnisch nicht , ein Vpace Max 26 wäre preiswerter gewesen  🤣
(Teileliste mit Gewicht und Preisen der Einzelkomponenten kann ich gern per PM zukommen lassen).
Würde ich es nochmal machen ? Definitiv JA… das Nachfolgerad ist in Planung und der Winter kommt ja auch bald wieder .

Beste Grüße Bremmel


----------



## staubtransport (23. April 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung und Einschätzung! Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, daß man so ein Liebhaberprojekt mit Zeit und Freude an der Technik und Recherche angehen muß...

Im Winter ist bei uns Hauptsportsaison (Langlauf), so daß ich neben grundsätzlich schon wenig Zeit kein Winterprojekt zeitlich einplanen kann, auch wenn Dein Aufbau echt motivieren würde.

Das VPACE MAX 26 wäre auch meine Favorit gewesen, aber erst lieferbar im Oktober, dann bin ich bei der Recherche beim Naloo Hill Bill 26 gelandet, aber bisher unklar wann und ob etwas lieferbar ist.
MWORX finde ich interresant, würde es auch bauen lassen, aber ich befürchte der Wiederverkaufswert in unserer ländlichen Region ist bei etablierten Marken (vs. Customaufbau) höher...
KUBIKES Trail 26 wäre noch eine Option, aber da finde ich die Komponenten nicht so hochwertig und momentan sind nicht alle Optionen im Konfigurator wählbar.

Momentan überlege ich doch noch ein 24er Rad Zwischenschritt einzubauen, so daß unsere jüngere Tochter dann später nahtlos von 16">20">24">26" gehen kann. Hier scheint Lieferbarkeit momentan besser zu sein...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremmel (23. April 2022)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung und Einschätzung! Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, daß man so ein Liebhaberprojekt mit Zeit und Freude an der Technik und Recherche angehen muß...
> 
> Im Winter ist bei uns Hauptsportsaison (Langlauf), so daß ich neben grundsätzlich schon wenig Zeit kein Winterprojekt zeitlich einplanen kann, auch wenn Dein Aufbau echt motivieren würde.
> 
> ...


Wäre natürlich die perfekte Lösung 👌 diesen Sommer noch ein 24er, zeitgleich  das Vpace bestellen und nach der Saison mit dem MAX 26 in den  Frühling starten


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2022)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung und Einschätzung! Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, daß man so ein Liebhaberprojekt mit Zeit und Freude an der Technik und Recherche angehen muß...
> 
> Im Winter ist bei uns Hauptsportsaison (Langlauf), so daß ich neben grundsätzlich schon wenig Zeit kein Winterprojekt zeitlich einplanen kann, auch wenn Dein Aufbau echt motivieren würde.
> 
> ...



Dann schnell zuschlagen 

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Darmstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## spümco (24. April 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Dann schnell zuschlagen
> 
> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> ...


ich denke das ist schon zu klein für die künftige Pilotin


----------



## staubtransport (27. April 2022)

Ja, das VPACE Max 24 ist in der Tat schon zu klein.... und es wäre zu weit weg und doch schon gut genutzt für den Preis ohne Gabel...

Wie wäre denn *Euer Urteil* zu dem *Orbea Laufey 24 H10*? Habe es im Laden mal mit Tochter testen können, optisch und bezüglich der Geometrie machte es einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Die verbauten Teile: _Manitou Machete JUNIT Comp 100mm, Deore M4100+Deore M5120 SGS Shadow Plus+ Sun Race 11-42t 10-Speed, Shimano MT201 Hydraulic Disc, Mach1 Klixx 23c Tubeless Ready_ + _Schwalbe Rocket Ron Perf Foldable, 24x2.35, Shimano SL-MT500 + OC MC20 Mountain Control Dropper + innenverlegte Züge_

*für insgesamt 1199 € bei 11,46 kg machen für mich einen guten Eindruck und ist nicht weit weg von einem NIZE One 24 für rund 1540 € bei 10,7 kg* *oder dem Naloo Hill Bill Pro 26 für 1499 € bei 10,7 kg *(bisher nirgendwo zeitnah lieferbar). Auftragsaufbau eines Mworx bringt mich in ähnliche Preisdimensionen.


----------



## daniel77 (30. April 2022)

Würde bei Preisgleichheit den Auftragsaufbau eines Mworx vorziehen. Da kannst du doch Budget und Qualität bei jedem Bauteil steuern und teure Teile dort verbauen wo es Sinn macht und günstige dort wo es egal ist ob teuer oder günstig.
Zumal dir dann noch der gesamte Gebrauchtmarkt offen steht und du zusätzlich zwischen 24“ und 26“ wechseln kannst.


----------



## hobbybastler (1. Mai 2022)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn *Euer Urteil* zu dem *Orbea Laufey 24 H10*? Habe es im Laden mal mit Tochter testen können, optisch und bezüglich der Geometrie machte es einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> Die verbauten Teile: _Manitou Machete JUNIT Comp 100mm, Deore M4100+Deore M5120 SGS Shadow Plus+ Sun Race 11-42t 10-Speed, Shimano MT201 Hydraulic Disc, Mach1 Klixx 23c Tubeless Ready_ + _Schwalbe Rocket Ron Perf Foldable, 24x2.35, Shimano SL-MT500 + OC MC20 Mountain Control Dropper + innenverlegte Züge_



Da das bestellte Woom off air erst im Juni oder wahrscheinlicher Juli geliefert werden soll, sind wir auf das Laufey H10 gewechselt - wird am 09. Mai geliefert.

War mir am Anfang nicht wirklich sicher bei ein paar Punkten:

relativ hohes Gewicht (im Vergleich zu woom, kuBike oder vpace)
dropper post notwendig?
lange kurbel (152mm) mit 32er KB

Nachdem der Junior dann mit einem H30 vor dem Laden seine Runden gedreht ist haben wir uns überzeugen lassen und es bestellt, denke das wird schon passen, beim Gewicht lässt sich sicher was machen.
Geometrie und 100er Gabel kommen uns am Berg hinterm Haus sicher zugute, am alten woom off mit Starrgabel war es dem jungen Mann immer zu rumpelig.


----------



## angrynerd (2. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte wahrscheinlich zeitnah ein 26er VPace in crazypink abzugeben. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 8,2kg mit Starrgabel. Kurbel ist eine 140er aus nem 24er Naloo, die abgebildete Federleicht behalte ich. Verbaut ist der VPace Standard, Laufräder sind ZTR Crest MK3 mit Novatec DB411/412-Naben.


----------



## Ashcroft (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo Angrynerd,
ist das VPace noch zu verkaufen?


----------



## tobichzh (17. Juli 2022)

@staubtransport Da der Thread eh wieder aufgewärmt wurde: Was ist es denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## Charmaquest (25. August 2022)

hobbybastler schrieb:


> Da das bestellte Woom off air erst im Juni oder wahrscheinlicher Juli geliefert werden soll, sind wir auf das Laufey H10 gewechselt - wird am 09. Mai geliefert.
> 
> War mir am Anfang nicht wirklich sicher bei ein paar Punkten:
> 
> ...


Wie schlägt sich das Orbea?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybastler (26. August 2022)

Charmaquest schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich das Orbea?


Generell gesehen sind wir zufrieden:


Verarbeitungsqualität TOP
Gewicht ein bisschen hoch verglichen zu Starrgabel-Bikes
Dropper Post passt nicht optimal zum Fahrergewicht 27kg - Mit Schwung hinsetzen geht aber
Federgabel ok, lässt sich gut anpassen
Lenker habe ich getauscht (Originalbreite 580mm)

Auf Trails und Flowtrails ist der Junior sehr zufrieden, er hat viel an Sicherheit gewonnen, liegt zum Großteil an der Geometrie (lang und flacher Lenkwinkel)


----------



## Charmaquest (26. August 2022)

hobbybastler schrieb:


> Generell gesehen sind wir zufrieden:
> 
> 
> Verarbeitungsqualität TOP
> ...


Klingt gut, so in etwa hätte ich es auch erwartet. Ich finde die Laufeys vong Preis / Leistung her recht gut, dass die nicht an ein VPACE rankommen können sollte ja klar sein.
Ich denke dass beim Sicherheitsgefühl einiges zusammen kommt, alleine die größeren Reifen überrollen ja schon viel mehr als 20er, wenn die Manitou gut arbeitet wird die aber natürlich auch schon viel dazu beitragen. Die Geo ist bei dem 20er ja praktisch gleich, damit traut sich meiner auch schon einiges. Über Bremswellen rumpelt er halt noch recht rustikal rüber, da bekommt er auch schon mal Bammel, verständlicherweise. Da denke ich schon auch dass er ab dem nächsten Jahr, wenn er auf das 24 umsteigt, sich nochmal was tun wird.
Dazu kommt ja auch noch dass die Kinder dann ja auch in der Schule sind, älter werden, sowieso vom Kopf fitter sind…

Wegen dem Lenker, hast Du da einen breiteren montiert?


----------



## hobbybastler (28. August 2022)

Ja, da wir bereits beim 20er Woom-Off einen 600mm (Original) hatten, hab ich einen 620mm besorgt- passt gut so.
Einzig beim Kettenblatt bin ich nicht sicher, sind von 32 auf 28 Zähne in der Ebene kommt man dann schnell ans Limit, mal schauen ob ich ein 30er KB finde.


----------

